# Searching alternativ remote app for 6D



## MaxPower (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello guys,
I was hoping that the Canon EOS Remote app for Ios will get new features over time, but canon seems to lazy to make any updates of it. So I want to ask here, if somebody already try any third-party apps that supports the build-in wifi of the 6D. The features Im looking for are time laps and delayed shooting.


----------



## rs (Aug 18, 2013)

Timelapse photography usually involves lots of photos being taken over a long period of time. I would have thought leaving wifi powered up on the camera (and phone) to operate this is just begging for a flat battery. Delayed remote shooting again isn't anything which strikes me as requiring a wifi connection, as you're unlikely to be looking at the phones display while the photo is being taken.

Therefore I'd suggest physical hardware instead of an app - something such as the Hahnel Giga T Pro II - it'll do everything you're after, including (wired) timelapse shooting, and wireless delayed shooting (simply turn on the 2 or 10 sec timer on the camera, and press the shutter on the remote).


----------



## wsheldon (Aug 18, 2013)

MaxPower said:


> Hello guys,
> I was hoping that the Canon EOS Remote app for Ios will get new features over time, but canon seems to lazy to make any updates of it. So I want to ask here, if somebody already try any third-party apps that supports the build-in wifi of the 6D. The features Im looking for are time laps and delayed shooting.



Have you tried using the free EOS Utility you got with the camera and a laptop? I recently needed to set up wireless tethering to Lightroom for printing photos from an event in real-time (zoo activity where kids used pictures of themselves in a craft), and came across this great tutorial: http://www.p4pictures.com/2013/01/eos-6d-wifi-tethered-shooting-to-lightroom/

For your purposes the steps to set up the EOS Utility to communicate with the 6D over WiFi are all you need. You'll have access to the intervalometer and other remote shooting capabilities just like when tethering over USB. You can even set it up to save pics on both the SD card and computer, and just send JPEGs over WiFi when tethering when RAW+JPEG is used. That latter feature really saved my bacon, because transferring JPEGs just takes a few seconds, whereas RAWs take 8-10sec.

Once set up you can shoot with the camera and have photos go right to the computer or shoot from the computer using Live View interchangeably. Not quite as sexy as a phone or tablet-based solution, but handy and perhaps more practical.


----------



## Stig (Aug 18, 2013)

MaxPower said:


> I was hoping that the Canon EOS Remote app for Ios will get new features over time...



me too... or a third party app(s) available by this time... 

I would like a long exposure timer, so I can set the phone to "hold the shutter for me" in bulb mode for e.g. 3min and I don't have to pres my finger against the screen... it really shouldn't be too difficult to include to the EOS app, or?


----------



## brad-man (Aug 18, 2013)

Stig said:


> MaxPower said:
> 
> 
> > I was hoping that the Canon EOS Remote app for Ios will get new features over time...
> ...



That EOS remote app is worth every penny you paid for it 

http://www.amazon.com/Aputure-Control-compatible-Inexpensive-Intervalometer/dp/B003Y34AK6/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1376849320&sr=1-3&keywords=camera+timer


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 18, 2013)

I have found this http://www.shuttersnitch.com

But didn't try it yet.



wsheldon said:


> Have you tried using the free EOS Utility you got with the camera and a laptop? I recently needed to set up wireless tethering to Lightroom for printing photos from an event in real-time (zoo activity where kids used pictures of themselves in a craft), and came across this great tutorial: http://www.p4pictures.com/2013/01/eos-6d-wifi-tethered-shooting-to-lightroom/



I`m an apple aperture user so this didn't help me. The EOS Utility doesn't support the retina display of my macbook. Canon is in this case lazy, too.


----------



## sarakoth (Aug 19, 2013)

I briefly tried a few.. same thinking as you.. I had a wired remote for my 500D and just upgraded to 6D and thought maybe an app would do it instead of having to buy another timer.

I found Helicon Remote which seemed to have the options. Seemed OK. Can't recall how much I tested it, as mentioned by someone else, the more I thought about it, not likely to be powering the wifi on the camera and the tablet or phone for 8 hours while trying to take star trails. So have not tried using it much after installing.


----------

